# AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 - August 2006 - Full, Lite & Update



## rajat22 (Aug 14, 2006)

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 - August 2006 - Full, Lite & Update

AutoPatcher is a comprehensive collection of patches, addons and registry tweaks that give you peace of mind in the knowledge that your Windows system is up to date, even before you connect it to the Internet. AutoPatcher XP is an installation package designed for Windows XP to quickly patch a system with the most current updates and tweaks available, so you can update your system quick and easily and requires no user interaction once you have selected what to install. 

Just simply run this Application, and it will get your machine up to date in a matter of minutes so you can enjoy the better things in life instead of sitting afront of your computer and trying to figure out which update is right for you. The stability and the usability of this program is also excellent. Thanks to its slick GUI and its easy to use interface, updating your machine is a snap! 

This release is based on the all-new AutoPatcher 5.0. Although it was made with Windows XP SP2 English in mind, it will load on any (English) Windows version, showing only the items which match the running environment. 

Homepage - *www.autopatcher.com/

Size of Full version - 257 MB

Size of Update - 52.5 MB

Download AutoPatcher XP August 2006 Full
*autopatcher.sjc.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Full.exe
Download AutoPatcher XP August 2006 Update
*autopatcher.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Update.exe


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

A bit details about the updates ....

This release is based on the all-new AutoPatcher 5.1. Although made with Windows XP SP2 (English) in mind, AutoPatcher XP will load on any Windows version or language, showing only the items which match the running environment.

AutoPatcher XP is an installation package designed to get your Windows XP system up to date quick and easily. This update package features a slick looking GUI and and can be customized to install as much or as little as you please. 

Windows XP SP2 - Critical Updates

KB873339: Security Update for Windows XP
KB885835: Security Update for Windows XP
KB885836: Security Update for Windows XP
KB886185: Critical Update for Windows XP
KB887742: Critical Update for Windows XP
KB888302: Security Update for Windows XP
KB890046: Security Update for Windows XP
KB890830: Malicious Software Removal Tool v1.19
KB890859: Security Update for Windows XP
KB891781: Security Update for Windows XP
KB893756: Security Update for Windows XP
KB896358: Security Update for Windows XP
KB896422: Security Update for Windows XP
KB896423: Security Update for Windows XP
KB896424: Security Update for Windows XP
KB896428: Security Update for Windows XP
KB899587: Security Update for Windows XP
KB899589: Security Update for Windows XP
KB899591: Security Update for Windows XP
KB900725: Security Update for Windows XP
KB901017: Security Update for Windows XP
KB901190: Security Update for Windows XP
KB901214: Security Update for Windows XP
KB902400: Security Update for Windows XP
KB905414: Security Update for Windows XP
KB905749: Security Update for Windows XP
KB908519: Security Update for Windows XP
KB908531: Security Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB911280: Security Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB911562: Security Update for Windows XP
KB911564: Security Update for Plug-in do Windows Media Player
KB911567: Cumulative Security Update for Outlook Express for Windows XP
KB911927: Security Update for Windows XP
KB912919: Security Update for Windows XP
KB913580: Security Update for Windows XP
KB914388: Security Update for Windows XP
KB914389: Security Update for Windows XP
KB917159: Security Update for Windows XP
KB917422: Security Update for Windows XP
KB917537: Security Update for Windows XP
KB917953: Security Update for Windows XP
KB918439: Security Update for Internet Explorer for Windows XP SP2
KB918899: Cumulative Update for Internet Explorer for Windows XP SP2
KB920214: Security Update for Outlook Express for Windows XP
KB920670: Security Update for Windows XP
KB920683: Security Update for Windows XP
KB921398: Security Update for Windows XP
KB921883: Security Update for Windows XP
KB922616: Security Update for Windows XP

Windows XP SP2 - Recommended updates

KB319740: Update for Windows XP (v5)
KB831240: Update for HighMAT support in the Windows XP CD Writing Wizard
KB884020: Update for Windows XP
KB884883: Update for Windows XP (v
KB885222: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB886677: Update for Windows XP
KB886716: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB888240: Update for Internet Explorer 6
KB888656: Update to enable DirectX Video Acceleration of Windows Media Video content in WMP 10
KB889527: Update for Windows XP (v3)
KB889673: Update for Windows XP
KB891122: Update for DRM-enabled Media Players
KB893357: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB894395: Update for Windows XP
KB895181: Fix for MPEG4 videos in Windows Media Player 10
KB895316: FIX: Updates to the Windows Media Device Manager
KB896097: FIX: Indexing large files created with the WMF 9.5 SDK takes a long time
KB896344: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB896626: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB897338: Update for Windows XP SP2 (v3)
KB897663: Update for Windows XP
KB898458: Security Update for the Step-by-Step Interactive Training Application (v6.1.22.4)
KB898461: Update for Windows XP
KB898900: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB900399: FIX: For Windows Media Player
KB900485: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB902344: Update for WMDRM-enabled Media Players
KB903234: Update for Windows XP
KB904412: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB904942: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB905592: FIX: For applications using the Windows Media DirectShow QASF filter
KB906569: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB907865: Update for Windows XP
KB908521: Update for Windows XP
KB909520: Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
KB910437: Update for Windows XP
KB910998: FIX: Applications cannot play WMDRM-protected content
KB912454: FIX: For custom WMF 9.5 SDK applications
KB912817: Windows XP COM+ Hotfix Rollup Package 13 (v2)
KB913538: Update for Windows XP
KB916595: Update for Windows XP
KB917821: FIX: For WMA9 voice codec memory leak
KB918005: Update for Windows XP (v2)
KB918093: Update for Windows XP
KB918766: Update for Outlook Express 6.0 on Microsoft Windows XP (v2)
KB919071: FIX: For VMR9 in Windows XP
KB921134: FIX: For Windows Media Player 10
KB922042: FIX: For Windows Media Player 10
KB922814: Fix for Windows Media Player 10

Components

.NET Framework 1.1 (+SP1)
- KB886903: Security Update for .NET Framework 1.1 SP1
.NET Framework 2.0
- KB922481: Security Update for .NET Framework 2.0 (aka KB917283)
Microsoft Journal Viewer 1.5.2316.0 (only in Full)
Microsoft Management Console 3.0 (KB907265)
Network Diagnostic Tool (KB914440 v10)
User Profile Hive Cleanup 1.6d
Windows Installer 3.1 (v2)
Windows Live Messenger v8.0.0812
Windows Media Player 10
Windows Media Connect 2.0 (only in Full)
Windows Messenger 5.1.0701 (only in Full)
Windows Script 5.6 for Windows XP (v5.6.0.8825)
- KB917344: Windows Script 5.6 Security Update for Windows XP SP1 and SP2
Windows Update v6

WGA (Optional!)
Windows Genuine Advantage
WGA notifications tool (1.5.0540.0)

Add-ons
'Royale' Theme (only in Full)
5x Screensavers (only in Full)
Adaptec ASPI
Bootvis 1.3.37 (only in Full)
Copy Profile Tool
Delete Microsoft Java VM tool
DirectX Control Panel applet
Google Toolbar 3.0.131.0 (only in Full)
IE spell 2.2.0(only in Full)
PowerMenu 1.5.1
Remove Windows Messenger tool
M@cr0media (Ad0be) Flash Player 9.0.16.0 for Internet Explorer (only in Full)
M@cr0media (Ad0be) Flash Player 9.0.16.0 for Mozilla, Firefox, Opera and Netscape (only in Full)
M@cr0media (Ad0be) Shockwave Player v10.1.3.018 (only in Full)
Microsoft Color Control Panel Applet for Windows XP (only in Full)
Microsoft Windows User State Migration Tool v2.6.1
Official Windows XP PowerToys (only in Full):
- Alt-Tab Replacement
- CD Slide Show Generator
- ClearType Tuner
- HTML Slide Show Wizard
- Image Resizer
- Open Command Window Here
- Power Calculator
- SyncToy v1.2
- Taskbar Magnifier
- Virtual Desktop Manager
- Webcam Timershot
Startup Control Panel 2.8
Sun Java 1.5.0_08 (only in Full)
TweakUI 2.10
TweakUI Control Panel applet
Wallpapers (only in Full):
- AutoPatcher Wallpaper
- Delete Win9x style wallpapers option
- Delete default WinXP wallpapers option
- New Wallpapers (x16 at last count)
Windows Uptime Tool
And of course a lot of registry tweaks which improve speed, appearance, functionality and security!


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit) - September 2006 - Update*

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit) - September 2006 - Update

AutoPatcher is a comprehensive collection of patches, addons and registry tweaks that give you peace of mind in the knowledge that your Windows system is up to date, even before you connect it to the Internet. AutoPatcher XP is an installation package designed for Windows XP to quickly patch a system with the most current updates and tweaks available, so you can update your system quick and easily and requires no user interaction once you have selected what to install. 

Just simply run this Application, and it will get your machine up to date in a matter of minutes so you can enjoy the better things in life instead of sitting afront of your computer and trying to figure out which update is right for you. The stability and the usability of this program is also excellent. Thanks to its slick GUI and its easy to use interface, updating your machine is a snap!

This release is based on the all-new AutoPatcher 5.0. Although it was made with Windows XP SP2 English in mind, it will load on any (English) Windows version, showing only the items which match the running environment. 

Homepage - *www.autopatcher.com/

Size of Full version - 257 MB

Size of Lite version - 197 MB

Size of Update - 13.5 MB

Download AutoPatcher XP September 2006 Update
*autopatcher.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.sjc.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.iad.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.ams.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Use Right-click on Download Link and "Save Target As..."


----------



## vinyas (Sep 19, 2006)

hey rajat gimme links to FULL Of  Sept ....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 19, 2006)

September release is just an update, u hv to install August full release to install it


----------



## vinyas (Sep 19, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> September release is just an update, u hv to install August full release to install it




hmmm thnx for it


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 17, 2006)

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (32-bit) - October 2006 - Update

Just simply run this Application, and it will get your machine up to date in a matter of minutes so you can enjoy the better things in life instead of sitting afront of your computer and trying to figure out which update is right for you. The stability and the usability of this program is also excellent. Thanks to its slick GUI and its easy to use interface, updating your machine is a snap! 


This release is based on the all-new AutoPatcher 5.0. Although it was made with Windows XP SP2 English in mind, it will load on any (English) Windows version, showing only the items which match the running environment. 

Homepage - *www.autopatcher.com/

Size of Full version - 257 MB

Size of Lite version - 197 MB

Size of Update - 42.1 MB

Download AutoPatcher XP October 2006 Update
*download.softpedia.ro/software/OS ENHANCE/AutoPatcher_XP_Oct06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_Oct06_ENU_Update.exe
Download AutoPatcher XP September 2006 Update
*autopatcher.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.sjc.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.iad.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.ams.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Update.exe
Use Right-click on Download Link and "Save Target As..."

Download AutoPatcher XP August 2006 Full
*autopatcher.sjc.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Sep06_ENU_Full.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.iad.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Full.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.ord.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Full.exe
Mirror
*autopatcher.ams.cachefly.net/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Full.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.ro/software/OS ENHANCE/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Full.exe
Mirror
*download.softpedia.com/software/os_enhance/AutoPatcher_XP_Aug06_ENU_Full.exe
Use Right-click on Download Link and "Save Target As..."



-----------------------------------------------------------------

AutoPatcher for Windows XP SP 2 (64-bit) - July 2006
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=412735


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks rajat !


----------

